# Clarification of items in kit



## Vladimer (2 Jul 2005)

hey guys, heading of to bmq tommorow and just want to be sure on the last few things in the kit that im required to bring for bmq/sq

"ee. slip-ons / name tags / canada flags for combats" this well get once were at the base right? cause im pretty sure no one got them anywhere and they didnt mention it either

"gg. laundry bag" in the stuff i got from the supply cente thing, theres this bag with cords running up the side and to the top were you can just pull to tighten it, this the laundry bag? or am i suppose to bring one myself...

"g. 1 toiletries kit" no clue what this is... any ideas as to what im suppose to bring? 

and some random questions, can i bring a extra box or bag or something to put all the comb/shampoo/deodorant etc... in? or am i suppose to just toss it in the duffel bag somewhere

and with the duffel bags, do i write my name anywhere on them? since with all this stuff im thinking ill have to put stuff into the ruck sack also, so thats 3 bags, and since everyone else is bringing these same looking bags too, i dont see how else were suppose to distinguishe them from each other, 

and one last one thats pretty important, i have to write a diploma final (for school) on the 3rd of august which is a weekday, who would i talk to at bmq to be able to be able to take this day off to go and write this, since if i am unable to write it, i do not pass english and without english i cant get a highschool diploma, cause in the papers it says you shouldnt ask for days off but this is slightly important =/ 

thanks for any help guys, cant wait till im there! lol


----------



## boehm (2 Jul 2005)

I am also leaving for BMQ/SQ tomorrow. The following is what I was issued and what I was told:

Slip-ons/Name tags/Canada flags - I was issued the Canada flags and told I would get what ever else I needed at Shilo.
Laundry bag - I was never issued one and it was never even mentioned that I needed one.
Toiletries kit - Things like soap, shaving kit, shampoo, deodorant, facecloth, etc.

I was told to put all my 'random things' into ziploc bags and toss them in my duffel bag. It was also suggested that I bring extra ziploc bags to keep the 'random things' together and dry. Now, regarding the bags, I fit everything besides my personal items, helmet, gasmask, sleepingbags, and airmattress into the duffel. The personal items I put in my carry-on and the rest I stuffed into the rucksack. In regards to writing names on things I was told to write my last name and last three digits of my service number on EVERY peace of kit I was issued. Lastly, this is all just what I was TOLD during my kit check, I could be wrong so I recommend getting a second opinion.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Defence~Mechanism (8 Jul 2005)

Hi There,
Please print and read this document in full. This is the complete instruction guide on what to -- and not to bring. Enjoy! 

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/english/recruits/ralliement/Recrue_joining_eng_200309.pdf ;D


----------



## dollhaus (12 Apr 2008)

I have a question about the mandatory toiletries (BMOQ joining instructions, Feb 2008 version): 
The list requires shaving gel/cream.  I don't use either (i use soap lather).  Do I still have to bring this? 
Thanks!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Apr 2008)

I think you answered you own question.

Key word. * MANDATORY.*

Whether you use it or not, you will require it for your locker/inspection layout.


----------

